# Passes from France to Italy & Which Lakes



## jagmanx (Feb 17, 2018)

There are many routes possible but we have the following considerations
1 Long tunnels are not that pleasant and expensive
2 Steep high "open" drops right by the roadside are again not pleasant
We were OK on the road from Mijoux to Sainte- Claude Google Maps

So I have ruled out the 2 St Bernard Passes

From an earlier post and replies I ham quite happy with the Route from Barcelonnette to Cuneo via the D900 (Larche) and SS21
This is however too far south to be ideal

So the other 2 routes I have identified are

No 1 Briancon via Montgenevre to Oulx N94 and SS24
Looks a bit hairy as you climb up from Les Alberts but it is an N Road

My preference is for
No 2 From Modane D1006 via Col du Mont-Cenis and the SS25 to Susa

All reponses appreciated

We are likely to "hit these" late May so appreciate they may not be open

We also plan a long time in Italy going to Sicily so one more question (for Now !)
Which 2 Northern Italian Lakes would you choose to visit ?


----------



## Clunegapyears (Feb 17, 2018)

Not sure about the passes, Phil, as we usually travel from this direction having seen Jameses daughter.

Do not attempt to drive Como in the motorhome. The road around the lake are very narrow. We were there in November, I think, and it was nearly impassable with other cars, let alone and trucks and buses. If you do choose to visit Como, drive somewhere accessible, park up and use public transport or the boats on the lake. We also visited Garda.  But really Garda only has Sirmione to recommend it. For a quieter time I suggest lago di isola -  there is a campsite just the east of the southern town. It comes highly recommended  on all the campsite organisation apps (sorry I forget the name) but if you book in time, you get a water front pitch. It is a short walk or cycle ride to the town and from there you can get a boat to the island in the middle. We took up bikes and circled the island the view is just stunning.


----------



## mark61 (Feb 17, 2018)

Have done both routes, although I usually take the D902 to or from the D1006 as I have a soft spot for Val d’sere. I think both routes are stunning though. Aren’t all these routes a bit far over for the lakes though? Or do you prefer not to go through Switzerland? 

Not sure which two lakes I’d visit, probably Como and Garda, although while the scenery is stunning, the areas are always packed, even in May they’ll be busy. I personally wouldn’t worry about driving round Como either, sure the roads in places are a bit narrow, but so what. Good practice for the rest of Italy


----------



## barryd (Feb 17, 2018)

Lake Maggiore and its smaller neighbour lake Orta are my favourites. Orta has a free Sosta and a few low key campsites. Stunning and less well known.  Good Sosta at Cannobio on Maggiore.

Generally I go through the Gotthard Tunnel to Maggiore. Dead easy.  Mont Blanc tunnel coming the other way is easy as well.


----------



## witzend (Feb 17, 2018)

Have a look at Mont Cenis for pass into Italy plenty of parking at the Col beside the lake


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 17, 2018)

*Thanks*

To all For the replies..
We plan to drive down and cross as suggested.
We plan to head down the west coast to Sicily and after touring the island. Head north on the east side to Venice.
All options re Switzerland are possible and if se buy the vignette we might both go and return via Switzerland.
Probably head north in Germany.
Still thinking about how to visit the lakes ?


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 18, 2018)

*Via Switzerland ?*

Indeed Plan A was to spend some time in Switzerland
.
Yes the Vignette (and other) are expensive but so what..

Thus Enter Switzerland From SE France
Lucerne
Interlaken
Zweisimmen
Martigny (Rhone Valley)
Visp then SIMPLON pass
Cannobio

Advantages are
Time in Switzerland I have visited several times bit my wife has not
Interlaken and Lucerne are busy but beautiful area
Italian lakes without a big diversion
Simplon pass always Open
And takes us to Lake Maggiore then Lake Orta

Then we head south etc
We can visit Lake Garda and the Dolomites on our way back and go Via Austria (Fernpass) to Germany


----------



## mark61 (Feb 18, 2018)

Going to be a great trip. Looking forward to going down that way myself, although I’d probably go down through Provence-Alps cause I just love that area, but really all the routes mentioned are fantastic.
Put a few bits of dash cam together, just to whet the appetite.   Italian job road, defiantly going back there to spend a few nights at the top, and the SP13 from Lake Como to Lugano 

[video=youtube_share;agRqL3bdIHk]https://youtu.be/agRqL3bdIHk[/video]


----------



## mark61 (Feb 18, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;QznuC53Z49Q]https://youtu.be/QznuC53Z49Q[/video]


----------



## Robina (Feb 24, 2018)

jagmanx said:


> From an earlier post and replies I ham quite happy with the Route from Barcelonnette to Cuneo via the D900 (Larche)
> 
> So the other 2 routes I have identified are
> 
> ...



I really urge you to check if the road between Briancon and the col still has roadworks and a "route de secours" in operation. It is prohibited to vehicles over eight metres and a very unpleasant experience for a wide six metre vehicle - think passing places cut into cliff faces and sheer drops. Not to mention hostile car drivers who believe you to be too large for this goat track. I am referring to last June so you may be OK but it was a major bridge repair. The suggested diversion will take you via Barcelonette.


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 24, 2018)

*Thanks very much Robina*



Robina said:


> I really urge you to check if the road between Briancon and the col still has roadworks and a "route de secours" in operation. It is prohibited to vehicles over eight metres and a very unpleasant experience for a wide six metre vehicle - think passing places cut into cliff faces and sheer drops. Not to mention hostile car drivers who believe you to be too large for this goat track. I am referring to last June so you may be OK but it was a major bridge repair. The suggested diversion will take you via Barcelonette.



That deffo rules it out for us !
You seem to realise we have a wide vehicle and 6.5m long

You may have seen we have re-routed anyway (maybe) to go Via Switzerland and Simplon pass

But still great info for us

Probably late May


----------

